# Using video redo to crop files from Tivo to go?



## True Colors (Oct 19, 2006)

When you use video redo(TV suite version) to edit .tivo files is there a setting which automatically crops off portions of the video? Where do i find these settings and adjust them?

Thanks,

TC


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

You can only get the cropping option by creating a DVD. Note you don't actually have to burn a DVD. You can save the file to your computer as a .dvd folder.
In the Create DVD dialog click the "Change Output Options" button and you'll see the video cropping and resizing tab there.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

steve614 said:


> You can only get the cropping option by creating a DVD. Note you don't actually have to burn a DVD. .........


Don't believe this is true. See **this thread in the VRD Forums**. I haven't done this myself but it seems pretty clear.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

dlfl said:


> Don't believe this is true. See **this thread in the VRD Forums**. I haven't done this myself but it seems pretty clear.


It depends on what version. VRD TVS v4 does have a cropping and resizing option in the "save as" options dialog.
VRD TVS v3 does not have the same setup.










I guess you could use the aspect ratio properties in v3 to accomplish a rough crop, but that's really not the same thing.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Changing the aspect ratio will not crop anything. It will simply make the video display squished or stretched. Using the DVD output is the only way to truly crop in TVSuite v3. As you pointed out in v4 you can do real cropping right from the profile options.

Also, FYI, in v4 there are a few automatic cropping modes which you do not need to setup via the "Cropping and Resizing" button. They're in the Aspect Correction drop down. For example if you set a profile to output 16:9 and set the Aspect Correction to "Crop" then any time you feed a 4:3 video through that profile it will be cropped as if it's letterboxed. However if you feed a 16:9 video through the same profile it will be left alone. It also has the ability to do the opposite by adding letter boxing so that everything will fit on a 4:3 screen. 

Dan


----------



## loler (Jun 3, 2010)

yeah? VidCrop PRO good prog


----------



## kubba (Jul 21, 2010)

I use too VidCrop PRO, it's really nice tool)


----------

